# Pregnancy advice



## Engel (Mar 31, 2019)

I know I'm posting a lot but I'm finding you guys really nice and helpful.


As I'm sure most of you know, I have a 4 year old toy poo called Bella who could possibly be pregnant. We won't know for certain until next week.

Any advice on caring for a pregnant dog? (food, exercise)

Also

Any advice for delivering puppies? (equipment, tips and tricks, signs things are going right...or wrong etc).


Thanks in advance


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Here is the web address for an AKC article on caring for pregnant dogs. 
https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/health/dog-pregnancy-care-prep/
I hope this helps.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Engel,

These links will give you a good overview. 

Poodle Pregnancy | Poodle Information Center

https://www.royalcanin.co.uk/discover/dog-pregnancy-week-by-week/

https://www.purina.co.uk/dogs/health-and-nutrition/pregnancy/things-to-look-out-for-during-labour

Also search on YouTube for dog pregnancy, whelping, pregnant dog diet, and anything else you can think of.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

One other thing... dogs benefit a great deal from being fed organ meats, like chicken liver. I've added this for my pregnant Bella as well as my puppy Sachii, and they they really likes it. 

Note the recommended amount compared to the weight of your dog. 

Why You Need To Feed Your Dog Liver

What to Feed A Pregnant Dog


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Also, I don't recommend feeding raw chicken livers due to the risk of salmonella. I just boil until cooked all the way through.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I actually just cooked up some chicken livers, boiled then heated over in fry pan. My plan was to use a a treat (high value). but most broke up so I may use as a topper.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Be careful with how much liver you feed your dogs. Liver is full of vitamins and minerals which is excellent. But it’s very fatty which can be a problem for many dogs. More importantly is the risk of vitamin A toxicity. Check with your vet as to the amount of liver that is safe for your dog. A little liver is good, too much can cause permanent damage to your dog. 

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/vitamin-a-toxicosis-in-dogs


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Skylar, Yes I also read up on that too. Its a good point. When I was breeding dogs I also started giving them cottage cheese as recommended by my vet.


----------



## Engel (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks guys but I have a slight dilemma...

Bella has her rescan on the 12th but I'm not sure she'll make it to the scan date. She's bellied up really quickly and struggles to get comfy. I'm pretty sure I can see and feel something moving too. She's still eating A LOT but tires very easily compared to a couple of weeks ago. Still very happy in herself. Her nipples do protrude and rosy and there is a runny-ish semi- clear fluid coming from them. Though that being said, the mammary glands aren't overly swollen. I keep looking online and her nipples look small compared to them. 

Do you think it's worth me moving the rescan date forward so she's seen sooner or should I wait?

She's potentially somewhere between 6-7 weeks at the moment.


----------

